# These are the brakes: The Stoptech C5 A6 Catalogue from AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Your car is already quick. Now it’s time to make it stop. Complementing the AWE Tuning product line, Stoptech Big Brake kits are a track tested and proven solution to bring your vehicle closer to the pinnacle of performance. 










Caliper colors and rotor sizes vary by model. Contact an AWE Tuning Stoptech specialist to learn more, at 1.888.565.2257, 215.658.1670 or [email protected] or Click here.


----------

